# SM, Brooklyn, NY. 1st Time Cat Owner.



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

SM, lives alone, Brooklyn, NY. 1st time owner. 1 cat, F, born 12/25/07, recieved her at around 10 weeks old from breeder; black and white (ebony and ivory), mixed breed. I built a cat scratcher about 45" H with a platform on top covered with commercial carpet. 







Cat Scratcher Post







Applying scratching medium to post and familiarizing cat with it.







Cat on almost completed post.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oooh, you have a tuxedo cat. She's so pretty. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I'll name her Tuxedo.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You are such a good dad to make your little one a scratcher.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you. Good for her, but good for me too. I didn't want her to scratch other stuff. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

TomBrooklyn said:


> I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I'll name her Tuxedo.


You haven't named her yet? 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

, your kitten is cute and its so nice of you to make a scratching post for her!


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

marie73 said:


> TomBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I'll name her Tuxedo.
> ...


 There is a story behind that. I was thinking about getting a cat or a dog, and a good friend of mine seemed quite enamored with this idea and took it upon themselves to help me look for one by checking on craigslist etc. 

She found this cat somewhere and fell in love with it and thought I should get it. I said I would take a look at it, but wouldn't commit until I saw it. She then changed her story to she wanted it whether I did or didn't, but her mother wouldn't let her keep it, and she would like me to keep it for her for a while while she worked something out with another friend or something. I knew this was a trick but I didn't protest too much and she shows up one day with this cat. Since the cat was born on Christmas day, she named it Kringle. However, I didn't like that name much, partly because Kris Kringle was a male, and this cat was female; and thus mostly I just called it cat. 

A month or two passed. We took the cat for shots and she paid for them. She then came up with a lump sum of money for spaying and food and miscellaneous care items.  It was still her cat, and she came to see it about once a week. She referred to herself as the cat's mom. 

More months passed. With nothing specifically said, it started becoming "our" cat. She corrected me once when I called her the cat's mom, noting that she was more like the cat's aunt. Now I don't see the aunt as regularly, and the cat seems to have become mine. The plan worked. 

I still haven't taken much to the name Kringle and mostly I still call her cat, as I couldn't think of a much better name. So that's why the cat doesn't exactly have a name as far as I'm concerned. I'll run the name Tuxedo pass her aunt, and see how that flys.


----------



## Janene (Sep 6, 2008)

Lol awwww she's adorable. Welcome


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

> More months passed. With nothing specifically said, it started becoming "our" cat. She corrected me once when I called her the cat's mom, noting that she was more like the cat's aunt. Now I don't see the aunt as regularly, and the cat seems to have become mine. The plan worked.


Ha ha, I'm working on a similar plan with our regular kitty visitors, 'The Tiddlers'. Their official Mom lives in the flat downstairs, but since she has become Mom to a human baby they spend more and more time with us. Another similarity is that she gave them both boys names even tho they are girls. So they have girls names when they are with us (Billie and Margaret) - but she doesn't know that yet! :twisted: 

Your little Tuxy is lovely.

seashell


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Makes perfect sense to me. I refused to call Cinderella by her given name so I just started saying, "I'm home, baby." "Are you hungry, baby?" stuff like that, and now she knows her name as Baby. Wasn't intentional at all.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)




----------

